# 70 Judge RA III vs 72 455 HO w/4 speed - Great heads up racing



## JudgeSR (Nov 25, 2012)




----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice!!!

Bear


----------



## Orion88 (Apr 24, 2012)

Assuming these are both stock, I think this is a good testament to the horsepower and torque drops at the end of the muscle car era. 70 was the top year for most muscle cars performance-wise. You'd expect a 455 HO to be a lot faster than a 400 RAIII. Call me crazy but 0.05 is a pretty close gap, considering the 55 cubic inch difference. But definitely a cool video and a good race. I'd like to see a 70 RAIV go up against a 73 Super Duty next.


----------

